# Don Tomas Candela Churchill Cigar Review - Pretty good change of pace



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I smoke quite a but of these. I have since moved on. They are a nice mild smoke that is nice on a hot day when a full flavored smoke is just too...

Read the full review here: Don Tomas Candela Churchill Cigar Review - Pretty good change of pace


----------

